# 25 Pounds of Goodness



## daggerdoggie (Aug 17, 2011)

With the new cold smokehouse complete, I needed something to put in it to try it out. I picked up two pork bellies this afternoon.














This is only my third time making bacon.  Here's my process...please let me know if I am doing it right.  

I measure out cure #1 for each piece of whole belly that I cut in half (a tsp./5lbs measured by weight) and using an old spice container, I sprinkle that all over the meat surface.  I don't put any on the skin side as that will get some, what little it will absorb, form the liquid that comes off the meat as I turn it.  I then add a half cup of salt (I used sea salt this time) and a half cup of dark brown sugar for every five pounds. I then place them in large Zip Lock bags and into the refrigerator for ten days, turning them daily. Out of the bags, I'll rince them off and do a test fry (previously, I have not soaked them) add black pepper after patting them with paper towels and then I used the fan method in a chest freezer to dry them for a couple of hours before smoking.

So far, I have cold smoked them at 100 degrees for 12 hours using apple wood.







So far it has turned out great.  I have to stop giving it away.  I would appreciate any ideas.


----------



## meateater (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. I'm just glad all my neighbors moved, I don't have to yell "Dave's Not Here Man" anymore.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 17, 2011)

If you like the results, stick with the same plan

On my last bacon smoke, I smothered one side of one slab with honey and then coated with CBP.. 

My only regret I have is that I did not smother both sides with honey and CBP.

Good Luck!!

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 17, 2011)

OOPS!

Duplicate Post


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 17, 2011)

Was that skin off or skin on?  Thinking of doing maple syrup and CBP on a couple.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 17, 2011)

I have rubbed mine down with canadian maple syrup and the CBP just before smoking and they were FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2011)

Personally I like it smoke them as cool as I can the less heat you can get the less fat will be rendered.


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 17, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> I have rubbed mine down with canadian maple syrup and the CBP just before smoking and they were FANTASTIC!!!


I'm going to try that, but I will have to settle for home made New York State Maple syrup here.




Pineywoods said:


> Personally I like it smoke them as cool as I can the less heat you can get the less fat will be rendered.


I can keep it very cool, particularly if I do it over night...don't want to loose any of that fat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds great!

Good luck!


----------



## roller (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds good on the CBP...


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 18, 2011)

I must  be slow.
What CBP stand for ????


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 18, 2011)

Never mind. Look it up .
CBP (cracked black pepper )


----------



## woundedyak (Aug 18, 2011)

So your telling me I half to wait until the end of the month to see your smoke house? By the way, What are you guy's paying per lbs for belly in NY?


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 18, 2011)

Woundedyak said:


> So your telling me I half to wait until the end of the month to see your smoke house? By the way, What are you guy's paying per lbs for belly in NY?


Sure!  I paid $2.39/lb for this.


----------



## woundedyak (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow!!! I got a local butcher who grows some pretty nice health bacon. He just doubled his price to $6.99 Looks like i'm on the hunt again. Do you have a thread or any pics of the smoke house?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2011)

Now ya did it!!!

You're hooked !!!

Any finished pics for eye-candy???

Maybe some sliced??

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 18, 2011)

Woundedyak said:


> Wow!!! I got a local butcher who grows some pretty nice health bacon. He just doubled his price to $6.99 Looks like i'm on the hunt again. Do you have a thread or any pics of the smoke house?


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110207/i-started-my-small-smoke-house


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 18, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Now ya did it!!!
> 
> You're hooked !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally, the bacon is in the smoker:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110207/i-started-my-small-smoke-house/20#post_683328


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Personally I like it smoke them as cool as I can the less heat you can get the less fat will be rendered.


I'm with Piney on this... cold smoked bacon is great! Instead of rendering the fat, I like to cold smoke under 85 F.

Good luck with what ever you do!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking good- love home cured bacon - just ordered some bellies yesterday


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 27, 2011)

cowgirl said:


> I'm with Piney on this... cold smoked bacon is great! Instead of rendering the fat, I like to cold smoke under 85 F.
> 
> Good luck with what ever you do!


Working on that!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

Lookin' Good!!


----------



## daggerdoggie (Sep 2, 2011)

I finished up the bacon this morning.  I smoked it for 24 hours with apple.  I left it in so long because I was worried we would loose power in the hurricane.  Many in my area did loose powers, some are still without, but we never did.  Anyway, I thought it would stay safe in the smoker. I allowed it to rest in the fridge for a few days, then in the freezer to stiffen up for slicing.

I sliced it this morning.  I ended up with a 17 lbs of sliced bacon. By the way, it tastes great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

Sure wish you would have taken some sliced pics for us!


----------



## daggerdoggie (Sep 9, 2011)

I will next time.  It won't be long before I do it again.  This stuff tastes so good it won't last long.

Besides, bacon goes with everything.


----------

